# humita y empanadas



## Mate

Son palabras que no se traducen pero debo describirlas brevemente en la versión inglesa de un menú.

Humita en olla: stewed sweet corn
Empanadas: small meat pie

¿Cómo suenan estas descripciones? Se agradecerán sugerencias.


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Mateamargo said:
			
		

> Son palabras que no se traducen pero debo describirlas brevemente en la versión inglesa de un menú.
> 
> Humita en olla: stewed sweet corn
> Empanadas: small meat pie
> 
> ¿Cómo suenan estas descripciones? Se agradecerán sugerencias.


depende de cómo son tus empanadas, puede ser *pasty/ies*


----------



## LoveFifteen

I love empanadas!  Man, I miss Argentina so much.  

I would call an empanada a "small meat turnover" or maybe just a "beef turnover".

Here is the definition of a turnover from dictionary.com: a small pastry made by covering one half of a piece of dough with a filling, folding the other half over on top, and sealing the edges.

That's exactly what an empanada is, but usually Anglophones just know sweet turnovers filled with apples or cherries, not meat or stewed sweet corn.


----------



## ch01_kelly

No creo que los nativos te puedan ayudar mucho con esto ya que para ellos son palabras desconocidas pero yo creo que tu traducción está muy bien. Lo único que yo cambiaría sería "meat pie" en lugar de "small meat pie".


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Entonces en una *empanada de queso*, donde entra *meat *turnover????? una pasty puede ser rellena de diferentes ingredientes, carne, pollo y/o aceitunas y/o, etc, etc


----------



## Mate

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> Entonces en una *empanada de queso*, donde entra *meat *turnover?????


Kevin, se trata de empanadas de carne.


----------



## LoveFifteen

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> Entonces en una *empanada de queso*, donde entra *meat *turnover?????


 
Um, that would be a "cheese turnover". 

Empanadas are NOT pastries.


----------



## dauda98

ch01_kelly said:
			
		

> No creo que los nativos te puedan ayudar mucho con esto ya que para ellos son palabras desconocidas pero yo creo que tu traducción está muy bien. Lo único que yo cambiaría sería "meat pie" en lugar de "small meat pie".


 
I disagree.  The concept exists here in the US b/c the Latin food is prevalent in many of the supermarkets and restaurants.  Empanadas are called turnovers here in the US.  Goya sells beef turnovers in every supermarket.


----------



## LoveFifteen

Meat pie is 100% incorrect.  Sorry, folks, they are called turnovers.

empanada de jamón y queso = ham and cheese turnover


----------



## LoveFifteen

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> Entonces en una *empanada de queso*, donde entra *meat *turnover????? una pasty puede ser rellena de diferentes ingredientes, carne, pollo y/o aceitunas y/o, etc, etc


 
Pastries are sweet.  There are no pastries filled with olives, meat, chicken, etc.

Pastries are filled with cream, fruit, chocolate, etc.


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

dauda98 said:
			
		

> I disagree. The concept exists here in the US b/c the Latin food is prevalent in many of the supermarkets and restaurants. Empanadas are called turnovers here in the US. Goya sells beef turnovers in every supermarket.


Grrrrrr!!! what is a *pasty*!!!???


----------



## dauda98

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> Grrrrrr!!! what is a *pasty*!!!???


 
A british term for what we call a turnover


----------



## Moritzchen

Empanadas, just empanadas. Many markets in the LA area sell them already as "empanadas". If you want to use meat pies or turnovers go ahead, but you will be talking about something else. Oh, and by the way, empanadas are not just from Argentina. Latin America inherited them from Mamma Spain. You can even find "empanaditas" in the Philipinnes.


----------



## LoveFifteen

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Empanadas, just empanadas. Many markets in the LA area sell them already as "empanadas". If you want to use meat pies or turnovers go ahead, but you will be talking about something else. Oh, and by the way, empanadas are not just from Argentina. Latin America inherited from Mamma Spain. You can even find "empanaditas" in the Philipinnes.


 
I live in DC, and they are called empanadas here, too, by everyone who has had contact with Latin food.

But I think turnover is good enough because lots of the English-speaking world doesn't have such close contact with Latin culture (i.e. Canada, Australia, New England, the UK, etc.)


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

dauda98 said:
			
		

> A british term for what we call a turnover


thanks a lot, here we have like 15 different types of empanadas


----------



## dauda98

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Empanadas, just empanadas. Many markets in the LA area sell them already as "empanadas". If you want to use meat pies or turnovers go ahead, but you will be talking about something else.
> 
> Really?  Tell that to the Goya Company.  I'm sure their advertising department is going to be surprised.
> By the way we floridians pretty much have the entire gamet of the spanish population living over here (from arg. to the carribeans and all the way to spain).  Those americans who like to go to latin places understand what an empanada is, but in English they call them Turnovers over here.
> 
> quote]


----------



## arevalch

Pastry! Pastries


----------



## Triticum

LoveFifteen said:
			
		

> Pastries are sweet.  There are no pastries filled with olives, meat, chicken, etc.
> 
> Pastries are filled with cream, fruit, chocolate, etc.




I have to disagree.  A pastry refers to the type of dough used to make it, not what is in it.  Although it is easier to find sweet pastries, there are savory pastries, too:  vol-au-vent, pierogies, empanadas, dim sum...

I agree, turnover is the best way to describe an empanada to somebody that doesn't know what one is.  Meat pie would be wrong.


----------



## LoveFifteen

Triticum said:
			
		

> I have to disagree. A pastry refers to the type of dough used to make it, not what is in it. Although it is easier to find sweet pastries, there are savory pastries, too: vol-au-vent, pierogies, empanadas, dim sum...
> 
> I agree, turnover is the best way to describe an empanada to somebody that doesn't know what one is. Meat pie would be wrong.


 
You are right.  Pastry is the type of dough, but (on dictionary.com) the secondary definition of pastry is "baked sweet foods made with pastry".

When I think pastry, I think sweets.  For me, it doesn't fit to think of dim sum, pierogies, etc. as pastries, but that's just my bias, I guess.

All this talk is making me hungry!


----------



## Perdido

I would just call it an empanada.  If it were labeled a turnover, I wouldn't suspect that it was Latino food...unless it was made by Goya, which would be a dead giveaway.

In any case, I think empanada--like burrito, enchilada, cordon bleu, sushi and plenty of other foreign foods--is well understood in the US and doesn't need to be translated.


----------



## Moritzchen

Dauda:

Really? Tell that to the Goya Company. I'm sure their advertising department is going to be surprised.
No honey, I don't have to tell the Goyas absolutely anything. They've been in business for a loooong time and they know how to get you to buy their products.But this is not about marketing but about language. 
By the way we floridians pretty much have the entire gamet of the spanish population living over here (from arg. to the carribeans and all the way to spain). Well then we'll have to wait until you get the entire gamut. We already have it in California, but it's not about that, is it?
Those americans who like to go to latin places understand what an empanada is. Good, that's good. So what are we talking about?
but in English they call them Turnovers over here. Well, then you teach them baby!

quote][/quote]


----------



## Mate

Bueno, esteee, hum..., gracias a todos. Por las dudas les aclaro que en el menú va a figurar en primer término la palabra "empanadas" y luego una breve descripción. 
BTW, ¿hay alguna idea de cómo puedo hacer para descibir la humita en olla? Se trata de una preparacón a base de choclo rallado, queso y cebolla, condimentada con comino. Como ya dije antes, la descripción que se me ocurrió es "stewed sweet corn", pero no me parece que con esto se vaya a entender de que se trata.


----------



## Moritzchen

Acá hay lo que se llama "cream style corn", y es parecido a la humita, por supuesto sin los condimentos y sin la chala.


----------



## Ani85

Mateamargo...

Hubo un foro parecido hace unos dias, que discutian como denominar a las empanadas! Alli me entere que si utilizan el termino turnover para describirlas, pero que hay q tener cuidado porq en realidad el turnover es dulce y para el desayuno...

De todas formas si utilizan "beef turnover" para describir lo q es una empanada!!

Saludoss


----------



## Mate

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Acá hay lo que se llama "cream style corn", y es parecido a la humita, por supuesto sin los condimentos y sin la chala.


Esta que digo yo también es sin la chala. Es humita en olla, que es lo que tengo que describir brevemente. 
"Cream style corn", ¿no es algo que viene enlatado? Si fuera así, aquí se llama choclo cremoso.


----------



## Moritzchen

Sí, es ese.


----------



## ch01_kelly

He sido bastante criticado por mi definición de "meat pie" a la empanada.
Por ésto aclaro que yo viví algunos años en Inglaterra y allí venden algo muy parecido a la empanada argentina (al menos en su forma) pero con un relleno diferente el cual incluye algo de carne y lo llaman "Shepherd's Pie".
Por esto creo e insisto que "meat pie" no está mal para describir a nuestra empanada.
Perdón entonces por mi insistencia, supongo que en Estados Unidos es diferente, en Inglaterra turnover es generalmente un tipo de empanada dulce.


----------



## Mate

Lo que queda claro es que no hay una descripción en inglés neutro para empanada. Pero han sido todos muy amables y, al fin y al cabo, se trata simplemente de menú. Me las voy a arreglar.
Nuevamente, gracias


----------



## Josema

Si se trata de un menú, simplemente dejaría la palabra empanada y humitas en español. Lo que si haría, es escribir una corta descripción en inglés al lado de ambas.


----------



## Okie

Hola Mateamargo - que interesante esta conversación. En Cochabamba lo llamamos huminta (porque es Quechua) y cuando mi club hizo un libro de recetas bilingüe, no lo traducimos, solo los ingredientes. Discutimos mucho sobre una traducción! 

Que le parece "sweet corn tamale?" Todos los norteamericanos que consumen comida mexicana conocen al tamale que también está hecho con la chala.

Provecho!


----------



## LoveFifteen

I think this is the translation you should put in the menu.

Empanada - *JUST TRY IT, FOR PETE'S SAKE!!!!  IT'S GOOD!!!!*


----------



## Honeypum

My English friend calls them "turnover" ...
And I think that here we have a cultural discussion... I've tried Spanish and Colombian "empanadas/empanadillas" and I can assure you that they are different from Argentinian empanadas. To start with, if you only say empanadas, they are baked, not fried. If we talk about fried empanadas, we have to clarify it, while in Spain and in Colombia the empanadas (empanadillas in Spain) are fried.
We call "tarta" to something similar to the Spain empanadas (bigger than empanadillas).


----------



## mariente

It cannot be translated coz its an argentinian food. English does not have that word. Just live empanada.


----------



## mariente

Okie said:
			
		

> Hola Mateamargo - que interesante esta conversación. En Cochabamba lo llamamos huminta (porque es Quechua) y cuando mi club hizo un libro de recetas bilingüe, no lo traducimos, solo los ingredientes. Discutimos mucho sobre una traducción!
> 
> Que le parece "sweet corn tamale?" Todos los norteamericanos que consumen comida mexicana conocen al tamale que también está hecho con la chala.
> 
> Provecho!


its not a tamale


----------



## mariente

Tal vez esto te ayude. Vas a ver que no lo traducen.
http://www.portalchileno.ca/recetas/empanadas/empanadas_en.html


----------



## loladamore

¿Saben que son los _*pasties*_? No _*pastries*_, sino _*pasties*_... pueden ver cornish pasties o esta página donde dice que:

Cornish emigrants also introduced the pasty onto the American continent. They are popular in parts of the United States, as well as in Argentina and Mexico. 

En Hidalgo, México, se llaman pastes y al igual que en Inglaterra, los hacen de muchos rellenos distintos ya - salados y dulces.

Hay empanadas en todos lados, sean horneadas o fritas. También las hay hervidas, pero no se llaman empanadas. 

De los términos en inglés me parecen muy bien tanto *pasty* (y más para el Reino Unido) o *turnover* (USA). Pero bueno, es nada más una opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## mariente

Lo busqué en mi diccionario y efectivamente se le dice pasty o turnover.


----------



## Okie

mariente said:
			
		

> its not a tamale


I'm talking about the humita, not the empanada. After 40 years in the US, my Cochabambino husband, who's a great fan of Mexican food and loves Bolivian cuisine (especially humintas), thinks tamale is a good description of the "humita."


----------



## mariente

En todo caso sweet tamale pero para humita, pensé que decías que sweet tamale era empanada por eso puse que no.


----------



## Mate

Okie said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the humita, not the empanada. After 40 years in the US, my Cochabambino husband, who's a great fan of Mexican food and loves Bolivian cuisine (especially humintas), thinks tamale is a good description of the "humita."


Hi okie! Thanks for the interesting input but there I go again: in Argentina we have two different kind of humitas (or humintas). The one that is cooked and served wrapped in tender leaves that cover the sweetcorn - similar to a tamale but with a different filling -  and the "humita en olla" cooked and served in a pot. What I'm looking for is a brief description of the latter.


----------



## mazbook

En mi parte de México y en Nuevo México empenadas son horneadas.  

En Nuevo México (EEUU) turnovers son fritas y dulces.  

En mi parte de EEUU pasties no son comunes, pero son normalamente horneadas y no son dulces.  Seguro no son pastries.

En México son tamales dulces y tamales con carne (varias) y tamales con legumbres (varias).  Todos son cocidos con vapor.  No parecen como empenadas.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## loladamore

Mateamargo said:
			
		

> "humita en olla" cooked and served in a pot. What I'm looking for is a brief description


 
Would this do?

*humita* – paste made of mashed corn mixed with cheese, onions, chili, and spices, often wrapped in corn husks and steamed, or used as a filling for empanadas

I found it here . Or is this the wrong _humita_?

¡Saludos!


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:
			
		

> Would this do?
> 
> *humita* – paste made of mashed corn mixed with cheese, onions, chili, and spices, often wrapped in corn husks and steamed, or used as a filling for empanadas
> 
> I found it here .
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Hi Lola! i´m shure it will. But first I´ll have to manage to put it in a much more concise form. Thankyou for the link.


----------



## Mate

I still have to get this translated: *"Humita en olla"*

Would *Stewed sweet corn humita* be properly understood?

Gracias - Mate

Ps: Lola, the link doesn't work any more.


----------



## outkast

Qué problema tenés con "cream corn"? Ya sea en olla o en inodoro.


----------



## Mate

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Moritzchen* 


> Acá hay lo que se llama "cream style corn", y es parecido a la humita, por supuesto sin los condimentos y sin la chala.





> Esta que digo yo también es sin la chala. Es humita en olla, que es lo que tengo que describir brevemente.
> "Cream style corn", ¿no es algo que viene enlatado? Si fuera así, aquí se llama choclo cremoso.


Nene: Como ves, esto ya fue dicutido antes. Décadas atras diría yo. 

El problema que tengo es que my cocinero no hace la "humita en olla" (quiero creer) a partir del contenido de latas de choclo cremos sino rallando choclos frescos. Capisce? 

Ps: an let the toilet bowl aside, it's disgusting


----------



## outkast

Shes, ai anderstand Mate. Pero mirá acá
No es únicamente enlatado. Acá enlatan, envasan y enbotellan todo lo que hacían las abuelas. Si bien "cream corn" no es exactamente igual (como te dijo ese otro descastado) dejálo como "humita" y explicálo como "cream corn style" en lugar de "cream style corn".


----------



## Mate

outkast said:


> Shes, ai anderstand Mate. Pero mirá acá
> No es únicamente enlatado. Acá enlatan, envasan y enbotellan todo lo que hacían las abuelas. Si bien "cream corn" no es exactamente igual (como te dijo ese otro descastado) dejálo como "humita" y explicálo como "cream corn style" en lugar de "cream style corn".


Okay, I promise to think about it   .


----------



## Mate

*Humita en olla / cream corn style humita*
 
Any objections?


----------



## Milton Sand

Propongo que llamen /empanadas/ las empanadas, 
como /arepas/ a las arepas, 
como /pái/ al pie de manzana, 
como /pidsa/ a la pizza, 
como /suflé/ al soufflé
como /chocolate/ al xocolatl
como /kibes/ a los quibbes
como  /suchi/ al sushi, etc

Pero en todo caso, escribámoslos en su lengua original siempre que nos cause tanto problema hallarle un término en otro idioma.


----------



## kazijistan

Es curioso, pero hasta ahora todas las intervenciones de este hilo se han centrado en la "empanada" y no en la "humita" ¿Existe el equivalente en inglés para eso? ¿o es más desconocida esa palabra? Estoy hablando de choclo molido + albahaca + hojas de choclo que se envuelve y que se amarra con una tira de hoja de choclo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Mateamargo said:


> Son palabras que no se traducen pero debo describirlas brevemente en la versión inglesa de un menú.
> 
> Humita en olla: stewed sweet corn
> Empanadas: small meat pie
> 
> ¿Cómo suenan estas descripciones? Se agradecerán sugerencias.


 
Para ayudarte con tu pregunta...

Me suena "stewed sweet corn" y me suena "small [corn] [salted] turnover", pues se trata de describirlas, no de darles nombre.


----------



## kubus

No se si para humitas se necesites especificar si son dulces o saladas ??


----------



## kubus

Digo no se, porque al menos en el Perú tenemos humitas dulces con manjarblanco, o saladas, con queso.


----------



## Milton Sand

Yo, personalmente, no tenía idea de lo que es una humita.

Por lo que leo, se parecen a nuestra hayaca/hallaca colombo-venezolana que, en general, es de masa de maíz molido y mezclado con una porción de carne, pollo o pescado, tod oenvulato en la misma hoja de la mazorca. Esas son las saladas, porque tenemos otras sin carne alguna pero endulzadas con panela...

Aún no le resolvemos la pregunta a Mateamargo.


----------



## GwennysGranny

arevalch said:


> Pastry! Pastries


 
I see some confusion here because many native English speakers are not familiar with the word "pasty" which is a turnover with various kinds of filling, usually meat and vegetables, which originated mostly from Cornish immigrants and is more common in the northern US - Michigan, Montana -  than in other parts of the country. (and I'm guessing is better known in the UK, also.) It is NOT a typographical error or misspelling of "pastry."

To me, "pastry" with an "r" (pronounced with a 'long a' sound as in "paste it together") does imply something sweet, with sugar and fruit or nuts and so on, but "pasties" (with a 'short a' sound as in "pass me the turnover" or sometimes an "ah" sound as in "papa") often have meat or potato fillings and are more like empanadas in character. But because of the confusion among English-speakers about "pasty," I would use "turnover."


----------



## Mate

*Humita en olla*

1° - Elegir una docena y media de choclos bien granados, más bien duros que blandos. No se debe sacar la chala a tirones, pues se la destrozaría, en caso de querer utilizarla para preparar "humita en chala". Se debe cortar alrededor del tronco con cuchillo, y retirarla con cuidado, para que salga lo más entera posible.
2° - Limpiar bien los choclos quitándole los estigmas, llamados vulgarmente "barba de choclo".
3° - Rallarlos en un rallador colocado sobre un tazón o sopera de modo que caiga dentro todo el choclo rallado. El marlo se raspa con un cuchillo para extraerle toda la parte que siempre queda adherida, después de rallado.
4° - Picar muy finamente una cebolla, dos tomates pelados y un ají.
5° - Poner al fuego una cacerola con una cucharada de manteca y dos de aceite. Cuando esté bien caliente se le agrega la cebolla y se deja hasta que dore.
6° - Cuando está dorada la cebolla, se le agrega el tomate, ají, choclo, sal, pimienta y azúcar al gusto. (Por ejemplo una cucharada, o más, o nada). Dejar a fuego lento durante media hora más o menos.
7° - Cuando esté cocido el choclo se retira del fuego y se tapa.
8° - Se sirve caliente en fuente honda.

Nota 1: choclo = mazorca tierna de maíz = elote = sweet corn/corn on the cob.

Nota 2: no es humita en chala sino en olla.

Nota 3: no es un plato dulce, aunque lleve un poco de azúcar.

Gracias - Mate


----------



## algioia

si la traducción es para angloparlantes en EE.UU. puedes usar 'empanada/s', se entiende. Si la idea es describir en el menú, puedes usar beef, or cualquier otro relleno seguido de 'turnover'
para la Humita necesitas explicarlo, sería  como 'Sweet Corn Casserole' (or Stew)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mate se cansó de explicar que no buscaba una traducción de _humita (en olla)_ y _empanada_, sino que pedía ayuda para redactar una corta explicación en inglés...


----------

